# Jewelery Trends Spring 2011



## rupika (Mar 21, 2011)

Main Jewelery Trends for spring 2011 are Statement Necklaces,Fringe Earrings, Hoop Earrings and Cocktail Rings &amp; Bracelets. Statement Necklaces have been in for a few seasons now but this time smaller pieces ruled the runway. Cocktail Rings have always been a style staple. Check out more Jewelery Trends here at YST.


----------



## Darla (Mar 21, 2011)

Don't see any of your pictures.


----------



## Darla (Mar 23, 2011)

I see what the problem is .  You linked all your pictures to an email you got.  That will never work.   You need to rehost the pictures.  Either on another picture hosting web site  or here on MuT


----------



## rupika (Mar 24, 2011)




----------



## Geek (Mar 24, 2011)

I added your images to the original post.


----------



## Darla (Mar 27, 2011)

i think that insect one some people might think its cool others might hate it because its an insect


----------



## FashionTalk (Mar 30, 2011)

Thanks for the post, they look very nice, I really love the beaded earrings..


----------



## Karren (May 26, 2011)

I so love the long earrings!! They just scream Drag Queen! (in a good way) lol


----------

